# aux issues



## nothingfun8 (May 30, 2009)

I'm trying to plug my iPod into my 09 Jetta using the aux port in the center console.
Plug it in, turn the car on, press and hold the CD button...nothing, I have been through the manual and have tried several times; any ideas? i'm getting a lil frustrated as the car is brand freaking new....


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: aux issues (nothingfun8)*

In my '07 it wasn't press and hold, it was press...release...then press again. If that doesn't work, take it to your dealer.


----------



## ceznyc2 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: aux issues (Motown_Dub)*

i have an 08, there was no need for holding it, it was just pressing it and releasing it and it changed to aux.


----------



## rumcajs666 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: aux issues (ceznyc2)*

i have the same problem in my jsw a month ago i would just press the cd button once and the aux would kick in, right now since a week the aux doesnt work i dont know should i take it back to dealership????


----------



## ShakaBrah808 (Jul 3, 2004)

I have the same problem. I tried everything. Bringing it to the dealership next week I'll keep you posted.


----------



## closenough (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: (ShakaBrah808)*

I have 06 jetta with aux problem, what have you found?


----------



## 8Buckingham8 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: (closenough)*

Have the dealer check the coding of the radio with the scan tool. I have run into this before and there is a way to code the radio so that the aux button is locked. For whatever reason the aux lock gets switched on by improper radio control module coding.


----------



## kjb1976 (Aug 16, 2000)

Just wondering if there was any resolution to the OP's issue. 
I've had the same issue since my iPod adapter was installed in the glovebox, and the dealer can't come up with anything to make it work again.


----------



## jsh2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: (kjb1976)*

I have recently had the same problem with my 08 Jetta. Auxiliary input mysteriously quit working and the dealership has had the car the for 3 full days in the past 2 weeks and still hasn't come up with a solution.


----------



## Howitzur (Dec 24, 2009)

Great, Im not the only poor soul... Ive posted several times in different threads about this. I ahve an 07 GLI that I have purchased this week. I know to push...release...push again the CD button to activate the Aux... Mine doesnt do that for some reason. Anyone know if there is button pattern to push to possible "unlock" this Aux hold that we all have? my Aux MP3 port is in the glovebox from factory.


----------



## pHx67 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: (Howitzur)*

wut h/u do you have? black button premium 7?


----------

